# How can i increase space on c drive?



## fredgolf (Jul 13, 2007)

Hello: I have only 3.89 free GB left on C-drive. the original was 16 GB. I have 16 GB free on d drive original was 99.GB.

Can I somehow move items on c to d drive? I have already removed some things things from c and re-installed to D but I need more space on c. Win xp Thanks PS-partition the drives is to complicated for me to do.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi

Which files/folders do you have on the C: drive exactly?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You can relocate your files in My Documents" by right clicking the *My Documents *icon . . select *Properties* . . then in the Location section, click *Move* . . navigate to the D drive and select it . . when it asks if you want to move the files . . select yes.

It will them move all the files in My Documents and any program that uses My Documents will now use the new location


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi, fredgolf,
Welcome to the forum
Have you run disk cleanup, defrag, and scan disk on both drives? The reason I am asking is that when you get close to 85% of your HD capacity you may not be able to defrag your drives. Your C: drive is at 75% and your D: drive is already over 85%, though not by much. This is going to limit the amount of
files you can put on the D: drive and may cause your D: drive to become unstable. You need to cleaup both drives.
On both drives you could take and remove programs that you don't use any longer. On the things you have, pictures, documents, music etc, burn to CD, DVD or an external HD and then delete the contents of that folder.
The bottom line is that transfering files from C: - D: to make more room on C:
and then put more items on C: is going to leave you down the road with ZIP.
You need a bigger HD or delete some files you no longer use on both drives. 
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Hi what simpswr suggests is the best thing because if you operating system dies and has to be reinstalled then your documents are safe on your D: drive If you need more detail there is plenty of how do's if you google move my documents or if you dont want to move your my documents then you could buy a copy of Acronis disk director Ive just been using it for creating new partitions and resizing existing ones its great


----------



## fredgolf (Jul 13, 2007)

I would like to move program files or any file on C-to D to increase space. I run disk cleanup and defrag. often also. Some software, one wants to install does not have the option to install on D. That is another reason I want more free space on C-drive understand?


----------



## fredgolf (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi what simpswr suggests is the best thing because if you operating system dies and has to be reinstalled then your documents are safe on your D: drive

If the operating system has to be reinstalled then the restore takes it back to when the computer was purchased true? So they are safe either on C or G true?


----------



## fredgolf (Jul 13, 2007)

I believe you misunderstood. currently the c-drive has only 3.89 GB left the capacity 16 GB. The D-drive has 98.2GB left the capacity is 99GB so very little has been used on D-drive. I would like to move as much as is possible to D-drive.

Can this be done without re-partition the drives? Can this be done by moving My Documents to D-drive? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

fredgolf said:


> I would like to move as much as is possible to D-drive. Can this be done without re-partition the drives? Can this be done by moving My Documents to D-drive? Thanks for the help.


Yes and Yes


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

First off, I would delete files in the shared folder, most notably the picture and music ones, if you haven't done so already. At 3.89 GB you are defintely about to have access issues pretty soon. Also, of course, make sure the temp internet is cleaned out. I don't know how the mods feel on this, but due to your space situation go to c/windows/prefetch and delete everything there. There is not much else you can move over to D:, except all images and music, and any files you have created. As others have said, move the contents of my documents over. Running xp on 16GB is defintely going to cause space issues. Why not load xp on the 100 gig drive?


----------



## Sara Andrew (Sep 16, 2009)

*increase space on c drive without data loss*

Several ways to increase the C: drive as bellow:

1. If you use the operating system advanced than Vista, you may increase the c drive with the built-in disk management tool how to extend c drive with the built-in disk management tool?

2. Increase the c drive with some free partition sfotware: Increase c drive with free partition manager

3. delete some of the useless file.

4. Defragement and tidy up the garbage.

Hope this is useful :wave:


----------

